

Erlang the movie II: The Sequel - jfaucett
http://www.gar1t.com/blog/erlang-the-movie-ii-the-sequel.html

======
vezzy-fnord
Made by the same person who brought to you such classics as "MongoDB is Web
Scale" and "Node.js Is Bad Ass Rockstar Tech".

Also significant enough to be mentioned by Joe Armstrong himself:
[https://joearms.github.io/](https://joearms.github.io/)

~~~
ultimape
There are a lot of really good ones in that same style, but I agree that Gar1t
has to be some of the best.

I'm particularly fond of this one: "I would like a job as a software
develeloper"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VJ8aaCgYN0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VJ8aaCgYN0)

and "C++ Programmer"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1TsOHyJPpw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1TsOHyJPpw)

------
lelf
The original “Erlang: The Movie”
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrIjfIjssLE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrIjfIjssLE)
(with a good demonstration of what a reliability means)

------
jamesblonde
I work with Joe, he's a one of a kind. Great guy to have lunch with - he still
solves problems daily, and often it's on completely random stuff.

------
azdle
If anyone hasn't seen the original, it's worth a watch.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrIjfIjssLE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrIjfIjssLE)

~~~
kazagistar
Dang, they just casually leave a phone call going (through their demo
telephony system), then do some apparently unrelated demo where they fix a bug
that is causing another part of the system to crash, and then as a big reveal,
the phone call they left up is still going untouched.

~~~
rvirding
The best thing that we weren't faking this. We did actually run though the
whole sequence as was shown in the movie with having a call going while
another part of the crashed and was fixed.

------
staz
"Making of" ->
[http://www.gar1t.com/blog/otp.html](http://www.gar1t.com/blog/otp.html)

